# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Advice South East Asia

## South East Asia

Okay, so now that my final trip of 2009 has passed, Im focusing on planning for my trip next year.

Weve established that we are starting in India and are going to arrive in SEA in Thailand  Bangkok and are then going to drive up to and around northern Thailand.

Ive been informed that its quite difficult taking a hire car over boarders and we also want to visit Laos, Vietnam and Cambodia.

My question is this:

What is the best way of doing a route round these three countries without having to loop back or fly?  Can we get to and round Northern Laos from Northern Thailand, then cross into Vietnam and get down through Vietnam to Cambodia?  And what is the best means of transport for getting around whilst in those countries  giving us as much freedom as possible?

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

